# Llonganissa i llangonissa



## Agró

Bon dia, amics.  Sempre vaig tenir clar que la meva Tieta Mari, de Masnou, errava en dient "llangonissa" en comptes de "llonganissa", que és la paraula correcta, però he sentit dir "llangonissa" molt sovint en altres llocs. Podríeu aclarir-me com ho dieu els nadius d'altres parts de Catalanland ? I ja posats, com diríeu en català "atar los perros con longanizas"? Mercès.


----------



## ernest_

Hola Agró,
Això deu ser com aquestes paraules que admeten dues variants, com "ganivet" i "gavinet", o "àliga" i "àguila". Jo diria "llangonissa", però no vol dir que sigui lo correcte.


----------



## Agró

Gràcies ernest. El Diccionari Escolar VOX em dóna "lligar els gossos amb llonganisses", però no em sembla gaire genuí. Què en penseu?


----------



## chics

Hola. 

Jo aquesta exressió la sento poc, però hi ha gent que la diu. Ara no se m'acut una altra de més _nostrada_ per dir el mateix...

Respecte a la paraula, les dues variants són correctes, existeix fins i tot una altra: _llenguanissa_. A casa meva (jo també sóc de Barcelona) diem _llonganissa_ però mira això:

*Fonètica*: ʎoŋganísa (Castelló, Llucena, València, Xàtiva, Pego); ʎoŋganísɛ (Sueca, Alcoi); ʎaŋgonísa (Andorra, Esterri, Pobla de Segur, Amposta, Benidorm); ʎaŋgonísɛ (Sort, Tremp, Urgell, Alcoi); ʎeŋgwanísa (Pont de Suert, Calasseit, Morella, Vistabella, Gandia); ʎeŋgunísa (L'Ametlla); ʎaŋgwanísa (Tortosa); ʎəŋgunísə (oriental, balear); ʎəŋgonísə (mallorquí)

La paraula _llonganissa_ vindria de la paraula llatina "longanīcia", derivat de "longanum",que significa "budell recte". En les formes dialectals _llangonissa _i _llenguanissa _pot haver influït l'analogia de _llengua. _

*Font*: Diccionari català-valencià-balear de l'editorial Moll.


----------



## Agró

Gràcies, chics, ha estat fantàstic. Aprofitant el teu darrer post, em pots dir com puc fer per escriure amb l'alfabet fonètic?


----------



## RIU

Agró said:


> Gràcies ernest. El Diccionari Escolar VOX em dóna "lligar els gossos amb llonganisses", però no em sembla gaire genuí. Què en penseu?


 

Hola, 

Jo la se dient _fermar els gossos..._


----------



## chics

Agró said:


> Aprofitant el teu darrer post, em pots dir com puc fer per escriure amb l'alfabet fonètic?


No sé. 
He copiat i enganxat les paraules direcament del diccionari, tement que no em sortíssin i preparant-me mentalment per traduir-les a l'alfabet normal, però han quedat bé.

Directament no ho sé fer... em sembla que hi deu haver un "post" fix que ho explica en una o altra banda.


----------



## Joannes

Agró said:


> Gràcies, chics, ha estat fantàstic. Aprofitant el teu darrer post, em pots dir com puc fer per escriure amb l'alfabet fonètic?


bon dia

hi ha força maneres 

http://weston.ruter.net/projects/ipa-chart/view/keyboard/
http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/fonetik.htm
(i http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/multilingue.htm per trobar moltes més)


----------



## Elessar

ernest_ said:


> Hola Agró,
> Això deu ser com aquestes paraules que admeten dues variants, com "ganivet" i "gavinet", o "àliga" i "àguila". Jo diria "llangonissa", però no vol dir que sigui lo correcte.



Dubte molt que el mot _gavinet _amb el sentit "d'instrument de cuina que serveix per a tallar" estiga acceptat a cap diccionari. És una pronúncia del mot correcte "ganivet", un cas de metàtesi molt normal, almenys a terres valencianes, però en tot cas incorrecte en la normativa.

Salut!


----------



## Valtiel

Això és com _tindre_ en lloc de *tenir* i tantes altres, són vulgarismes i barbarismes que es produeixen amb el temps. Però son respectables i compleixen la seva funció: comunicar. Encara que són incorrectes.

Adéu!


----------



## Elessar

Valtiel said:


> Això és com _tindre_ en lloc de *tenir* i tantes altres, són vulgarismes i barbarismes que es produeixen amb el temps. Però son respectables i compleixen la seva funció: comunicar. Encara que són incorrectes.
> 
> Adéu!



Crec que cal no confondre's en conceptes. Un vulgarisme és


* mLING **Expressió o fenomen lingüístic de caràcter vulgar, no admès en la llengua normativa. Ex.: sapigut per sabut, crusos per crus, havés per hagués.*

_Llangonissa_ i _gavinet_ potser sí són vulgarismes, pero la forma *'tindre'* no, puix sí està admesa per la normativa.

I un barbarisme és un mot d'origen estranger no acceptat per la normativa. 

Salut!


----------



## Valtiel

Disculpeu, m'informaré una mica millor sobre els conceptes. 

La meva professora de català ens va dir que _tindre_ no és correcte. :S


----------



## chics

Gràcies, Joannes i salut a tots!


----------

